# My Crazy rat jungle Gym!



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I made this rattie play kingdom for my 3 boys and its prety easy to make. This is what I did:
First I set up a meduim tent in my liveing room to act a the fortress so they cant run away ( I zipped up the door half way so that I could easily step in and out but my ratties stayed in) I spread blankets on the floor so that it was morecomfortable to sit on and my Jojo enjoyed burrowing under the blankets. Then I lOADED it with cardboard boxes and toys and I put in their old cage and kept the doors open (they liked useing it as monkey bars) then i broungt in my computer and for the last 2 hours or so i have been on the computer while my boys roamed around the tent and played and napped (and pooped.....A lot)
what do you guys think?


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Only thing missing is pics!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds AWESOME! I've been meaning to set up my tent in the house and I was wondering what my rat would think of it. This sounds like an excellent idea; I think I'll try it this week. Would love to see pics!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Nobody but rat people will understand you. I think it is a good idea. Rats don't care and you keep them company as well.


----------

